# Vérification de votre compte



## forzet (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé d'ouvrir un compte sur itunes sans Carte de paiement et tout s'est bien passé jusqu'à ce que j'arrive sur la page 'Vérification de votre compte' avec le message suivant:

(Un courrier vous à été envoyé à l'adresse ci-dessous . Il comporte un lien permettant de vérifier votre compte. Relevez votre  courrier et cliquez sur le lien pour mener à bien le processus de création du compte.)

Ensuite quant je consulte hotmail, aucun courrier de la part de Apple.  J'ai essayé de créer un autre compte avec une adresse différente et toujours pas de courrier de vérification.  Comment faire?


----------



## forzet (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi à télécharger des applications mais ces derniers ne se synchronise pas avec le ipod touch.  Je reçois le message suivant:

L'application n'a pas été installée sur l'ipod (Monsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) car vous n'êtes pas autorisé à l'utiliser sur cet ordinateur.
Pour autoriser cet ordinateur à liore les articles achetés sur l'iTunes store, choisissez Store<Autoriser l'ordinateur.

J'ai fait la manipulation et toujours pas possible de synvhroniser.

Aidez moi s'il vous plait.


----------

